# Electricity outtage in Wallasey/New Brighton



## sojourner (May 27, 2008)

Just got a call from our centre there - complete outtage apparently.  Rang BBC, they don't know what's going on yet

Anyone know owt?


----------



## sojourner (May 28, 2008)

Blimey 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7422817.stm


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (May 28, 2008)

Nothing to panic about, these things are so hyper-cautious (rightly) they shutdown over owt.


Wonder why Merseyside copped for it- seems odd....


----------



## elbows (May 29, 2008)

Well the Guardian had a FAQ that shed a little more light on what happened, although I still have some ? marks about it but I guess we wont be getting much more info so I'll save further speculation for now. Maybe next time? 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2008/may/28/power.cuts


----------

